# Bad kayak great trip



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I got to use a two person inflatable. Uncomfortable, terrible tracking, great trip though.

























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Northernfisher said:


> I got to use a two person inflatable. Uncomfortable, terrible tracking, great trip though.
> 
> View attachment 800335
> View attachment 800336
> ...


Where at? Used them on a trip in Alaska. Had to hike in a couple miles. Outfitter had them stashed in the bush.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!

When I first got into kayaking, I looked at some inflatables. Obvious portability was quite appealing.

Then I saw someone setting one up. It appeared exhausting and time consuming.

When they launched it looked terrible! Really didn't track at all, and appeared prone to distort in all the wrong ways.

A few years later, I watched a group setting up prototype "folding kayaks". I didn't know at first.

They didn't show up in cars or trucks, they were simply walking. They had a few duffles in hand and they all had this strange sort of plastic back pack on.

Withing less than 30 minutes they had unfolded these back packs into these awesome sea kayaks. I couldn't believe it.

I made conversation, as I was skeptical about seaworthiness. But after one of the guys explained and showed me the attention to structure and the redundant boyency features I was totally impressed.

These would become the Oru Kayak.

I still want one. It would be so cool to bring a kayak on a hiking excursion.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Northernfisher said:


> I got to use a two person inflatable. Uncomfortable, terrible tracking, great trip though.
> 
> View attachment 800335
> View attachment 800336
> ...


The penguins give away your location. Awesome 

Did you see any whales?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Just humpback and killer so far.


Yes,but which zoo.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

motoscoota said:


> Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> When I first got into kayaking, I looked at some inflatables. Obvious portability was quite appealing.
> 
> ...


The ones we had tracked just terrible. To make it worse the kayaks wanted to go to the side that the person in the front was paddling on. 
So the harder person in the front paddled the more the kayak went in that direction. They would paddle hard on the left side thinking it should make the kayak go to the right. It just made it harder for the person in the back turn to the right. 

I am used to canoeing where you want to paddle on opposite sides. With these you want to both paddle on the side at the same time.

Add that to the fact that you were pretty much sitting on the floor with your legs out in front of you they were not very comfortable. They were fairly dry. They also moved faster than you might thing. 

Once again, I would have rather had a canoe.

Oh, they would not let us fish. Darn zoo rules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Too windy to kayak today but we did get out for a hike and found reindeer antlers and a jaw bone. Big jaws. I will try to send pictures later.


----------

